
The Secret to Good Writing: It's About Objects, Not Ideas - tomaskazemekas
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2012/10/the-secret-to-good-writing-its-about-objects-not-ideas/263113/?single_page=true
======
drallison
I almost always find thoughtful discussion of how to write and convey ideas to
be inspirational. Lyn Dupre's book, _Bugs in Writing_
([http://www.amazon.com/BUGS-Writing-Revised-Edition-
Debugging...](http://www.amazon.com/BUGS-Writing-Revised-Edition-
Debugging/dp/020137921X)) is good about some of the mechanics.

Likewise, thoughtful articles about how to structure and write good computer
code are almost always interesting.

------
firenotire
Although I found discussion interesting, I feel like there could have actually
been a few concrete applied examples in this article.

